# The man who sees with sound



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A real-life Daredevil.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227031.400-echo-vision-the-man-who-sees-with-sound.html


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty cool - it's a big step up from the cane tapping.

Ever notice how you can hear better with your eyes shut?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

johnny u always post the coolest stuff


----------

